# P015A



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

These cars leak coolant in 23489723498234892 different places, so entirely possible you're losing it from the water pump or plastic cooling system connections. Look for dried coolant residue on the belt side.

I'd look for a boost/air leak from the turbo/throttle body hoses and if you're satisfied there's nothing there, replace that front O2 sensor.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Any good resource to identify all those vacuum lines. I do possibly hear a small vacuum leak. Wouldn't a leak send a code unless its very small?
Any way to check vacuum leak with live OBD 2 date streams?


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Well I checked for vacuum leaks and my neighbor and I both think we hear one by the throttle body from the big hose coming from the intercooler. So I took it off to check it and I found fresh oil and possible metal shavings inside the pipe and the throttle body. Is this normal?


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Is this normal and any recommendations?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes that clamp is stock and the oil is normal. Not sure if I can really see metal shavings. You would benefit from a boost leak test kit to trace a possible leak.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Possible metal shaving are the second picture glittery things. Should I clean the area inside that tube that forms the seal? I didn’t look hard at it. Will tomorrow since today is the last hot day of the year most likely. I’ll clean it and secure it fast and hope I don’t hear the leak anymore.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Glittery things aren't.....those are moisture droplets mixed with condensed oil vapors....normal.

Your coolant usage is not abnormal for this engine.....I suspect the bit of loss every year is related to the rather high operating pressure but that is just my opinion.

Clear the code and see if it resets.....if so, the O2 is getting lazy......it happens. Replace it and motor on.

Rob


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

So I took it all apart again and collected the glittery things. It was metal shavings. Very few. I Oslo cleaned the parts of the throttle body and charge tube best I could with an clean old t shirt. Checked pvc hose and it’s working. Checked purged valve and it working. The only thing left to do is check fuel trim at idle with scanner. I did have po15b over the years but thought it was check valve and valve cover damage induced. I will scan that and probably get a new o2 sensor and hopefully I remember to update this post in a few weeks. Ty all for the help.


----------

